# Epcot in Florida



## bbwgatorgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm making the really long trip up from South Florida to Orlando to meet some friends, and we're going to head to Epcot tomorrow. Of course being BBW, I wonder if I will fit in everything. I found a website, linked below, that gives the seating styles of all the rides, and it eased my mind a little, but I'd love to hear from anyone who's been there fairly recently. I am 5'2", about 330 with a larger midsection/hip area. I have NO butt, so that won't be an issue. 

Last time I was there was when I was about 75-100lbs lighter so I'm a bit anxious. 

Thank you lovelies!

http://allears.net/tp/rdszep.htm


----------



## Fat_Angel (Oct 29, 2011)

I was at epcot just last sunday and rode most of the rides..except for test track because we just didn't get around to that one. I am around 380lbs with a larger belly section and had no problems with any of the rides. Some of the doors into the ride seats were tight but not unmanageable. My only complaint was with the boat ride in mexico, for me getting out of the boat was hard because of my short legs. Other than that, no issues! Have fun!!!!!


----------



## Arkangel (Nov 4, 2011)

I was about 500 when I went, I am 5'7'' and I fit in most of it. Test track maybe not, but I did fit easily into the ride that is inside the giant golf ball.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, have no worries. The park is very accomodating to BBWs. You should have no problem. I've been there before with a BBW girlfriend and she had no problems at all.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Jan 3, 2012)

As a follow up, how was your experience?


----------



## Skye23 (Jan 3, 2012)

How was it? I'm supposed to go in February, we booked during free dining and I plan to make the most of it. Was thinking about blogging about the food while I was there. Would love to hear how your trip went!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 4, 2012)

Epcot for me was ok...only rode test track, mgm was awesome, fit perfectly fine on both rockin rollercoaster and tower of terror, reminds me, I bed to use my universal season passes more often! 

hope you had a good time


----------



## Rowan (Jan 4, 2012)

Doh...double post


----------



## mel (Jan 11, 2012)

I rode everything with no issues...in fact, the only thing at WDW I didnt ride was magic mountian because of the info I read on it.


----------



## bbwgatorgirl (Jan 15, 2012)

I went on every ride there. 

Soarin - the seats on the end are probably best because you don't have someone on either side, so you can lean a bit to the side and not feel cramped. Grab the seatbelt before you sit down; makes it easier. We sat in the front row so we went the highest of all the seats, and I got scared because the seats leaned forward a little, but all was good and I felt secure the whole time. 

Test Track - went on this twice, sat in the front and the back, on the side and in the middle. Grab the seat belt before you sit down. Was a little snug in the hips/thighs but I was able to squeeze.

Space Mountain - went on the fast one and the slow/non moving one. Both were fine. 

All in all, I fit in everything. Some tight squeezes, but nothing unbearable.


----------

